# Bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước có nguy hiểm không? Cách xử lý nhanh chóng



## baole567567 (18/8/20)

*Thời tiết nóng ẩm, nhiệt độ cao và mưa nhiều khiến muỗi sinh sôi và phát triển nhanh. Trẻ nhỏ thường chơi đùa ngoài trời nên rất dễ bị muỗi đốt. Nhiều trường hợp bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước gây ngứa ngáy khó chịu. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn mẹ xử lý nhanh chóng giúp con dễ chịu hơn nhé!*

*1. Biểu hiện và nguyên nhân bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước*
Làn da của bé vốn rất mỏng manh và nhạy cảm nên khi bị muỗi đốt sẽ phản ứng mạnh hơn so với người lớn. Bé bị muỗi đốt thường gây ngứa ngáy dữ dội, da sưng tấy đỏ. Nhiều trường hợp khác, trẻ sơ sinh bị muỗi đốt còn hình thành mụn nước ngay ở vết đốt nên thời gian da bé lành sẽ lâu hơn.

Những mụn nước có kích thước khoảng bằng hạt gạo nhỏ và gây ngứa ngáy, thậm chí còn gây nóng rát khiến bé rất khó chịu và quấy khóc nhiều. Sau khoảng 3-5 ngày, chất dịch bên trong mụn nước sẽ tự khô và dẫn tới bong tróc da. 




Bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước​
Bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước là do phản ứng của hệ miễn nhiễm trong cơ thể đối với acid hoặc nọc độc trong nước bọt của muỗi. 

*2. Bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước có nguy hiểm không?*
Với những bé có làn da nhạy cảm, vết muỗi đốt khiến bé cảm thấy khó chịu hơn, ngứa ngáy dữ dội nên bé thường dùng tay cào gãi lên da, khiến da bị trầy xước tổn thương. Từ đó vi khuẩn gây hại có thể xâm nhập và gây nhiễm khuẩn, khiến vết muỗi đốt bị sưng tấy và mưng mủ.

Với một số bé có cơ địa dị ứng, vết muỗi đốt còn có thể nổi mụn nước và lan rộng ra khắp người, gây sần ngứa. Khi trẻ gãi lên da sẽ càng dễ làm vết mẩn đỏ sưng rát và có mụn nước. Nếu mẹ không có hướng xử lý kịp thời, vùng da bị tổn thương có thể để lại sẹo thâm trên da, gây mất thẩm mỹ sau này.

*Chú ý:* Nhiều trường hợp bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước dạng nặng có thể gây nguy hiểm cho bé. Khi này, mẹ sẽ nhận biết các dấu hiệu trên da bé như: những nốt mụn nước xuất hiện dày đặc trên da bé, có thể lan rộng trên da bé ở những vùng da như: vùng mắt, cổ họng, lưỡi, bên trong má…hoặc thậm chí toàn cơ thể. Da bé bị đỏ rát và còn có thể bị bong tróc. Tình trạng viêm nhiễm có thể khiến bé bị co giật, nóng sốt và thậm chí bị đau đớn khắp người, khiến bé mệt mỏi và quấy khóc liên tục. Đối với trường hợp này, mẹ cần đưa bé đến cơ sở y tế để được thăm khám và chữa trị kịp thời.

*3. Những bước xử lý ban đầu khi bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước*
*3.1. Mẹ bảo vệ chân tay của bé*
Chân tay bé khi bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước rất dễ bị nhiễm khuẩn nên cha mẹ cần chú ý chăm sóc da cho bé cẩn thận. Mẹ cần giữ chân tay con được khô ráo và sạch sẽ. Với trường hợp bé bị nhẹ, mẹ có thể tham khảo sử dụng một lượng ít phấn rôm với thành phần an toàn, lành tính cho con để giúp giảm tình trạng chân tay bé bị đổ nhiều mồ hôi.




Mẹ tham khảo sử dụng phấn rôm cho con​
Mẹ cần tránh để bé tiếp xúc với những yếu tố dễ gây kích ứng như: nước, bột giặt, chất tẩy rửa…Trong thời gian này, mẹ cũng nên sử dụng những sản phẩm chăm sóc da tay chứa những thành phần lành tính hoặc kem dưỡng da tay chuyên dụng cho con.

*3.2. Mẹ giữ cho con không gãi lên da*
Vết muỗi đốt sẽ gây ngứa ngáy và khó chịu nên bé thường dùng tay gãi lên da cho đỡ ngứa. Điều này sẽ khiến da bị tổn thương trầm trọng hơn và làm thời gian điều trị kéo dài, thậm chí gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm khi những nốt mụn nước vỡ ra.

Ngoài ra thì tay của bé chứa rất nhiều vi khuẩn gây hại, việc bé gãi lên da sẽ khiến vi khuẩn xâm nhập và có thể khiến da bị bội nhiễm, nhiễm trùng.

Mẹ có thể chơi cùng con hoặc để con xem ti vi, chơi đồ chơi để bé quên đi cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu.

*3.3. Loại bỏ những yếu tố gây dị ứng*
Những yếu tố như: thực phẩm dễ gây kích ứng, kem bôi da chứa thành phần không an toàn, da bé tiếp xúc với các chất gây dị ứng…có thể khiến tình trạng mụn nước do muỗi đốt trên da bé nặng hơn.

Vì vậy, mẹ cần chú ý loại bỏ những loại thực phẩm có thành phần gây dị ứng khỏi khẩu phần ăn của bé. Ngoài ra, khi lựa chọn kem bôi da cho con, mẹ cần tìm mua những sản phẩm không chứa các thành phần như corticoid, paraben vì chúng có thể gây kích ứng da và làm da bé bị tổn thương trầm trọng hơn.

Mẹ cũng nên lưu ý xem cơ thể bé có bị dị ứng với kim loại hay không vì một số bé có thể bị dị ứng với niken, khi đó mẹ cần tránh sử dụng những loại trang sức như dây chuyền, vòng tay hoặc khuyên tai có chứa thành phần này.

*4. Cách chữa trị khi bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước*
*4.1. Dùng thuốc theo ý kiến Bác sĩ*
Khi bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước trường hợp nhẹ, cha mẹ có thể tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ để sử dụng một số loại thuốc giúp điều trị và phòng ngừa nguy cơ lây lan như:


Dạng thuốc viên: Valacyclovir (Valtrex), acyclovir (Xerese, Zovirax), famciclovir (Famvir).
Thuốc bôi da: Docosanol (Abreva), penciclovir (Denavir),…



Mẹ tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ dùng thuốc bôi da cho con​
*4.2. Dùng kem bôi da với thành phần từ thiên nhiên Biohoney Baby*
Sản phẩm được sản xuất và nhập khẩu từ New Zealand, với các thành phần hữu cơ đã được chứng nhận an toàn và lành tính với làn da trẻ em. Đặc biệt, kem có thể sử dụng cho cả bé sơ sinh trên 10 ngày tuổi.

Với công thức độc quyền chứa các thành phần hữu cơ độc đáo như mật ong Manuka, chiết xuất Horopito, sáp ong, nha đam, chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, dầu bơ…Kem Biohoney Baby giúp làm dịu ngứa ngáy trên da bé nhanh chóng, đồng thời có khả năng kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, ngăn ngừa da bé bị nhiễm khuẩn, tăng sức đề kháng cho làn da bé.

Mẹ chỉ cần vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ, sau đó lấy lượng kem vừa đủ và thoa lên da cho con sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa việc bé đưa tay cào gãi da hiệu quả.

*4.3. Áp dụng các phương pháp thiên nhiên*
Một số nguyên liệu dân gian như: chanh, giấm táo, tỏi, nha đam, mật ong, soda…có những thành phần lành tính giúp kháng khuẩn, chống viêm tốt và an toàn với làn da trẻ em. Cha mẹ có thể tham khảo sử dụng những biện pháp này trong trường hợp bé vừa bị muỗi đốt hoặc da bé bị nổi mẩn ngứa, nổi mẩn li ti sẽ giúp bé dễ chịu hơn và chữa lành vết đốt trên da bé nhanh chóng.

Cụ thể cách trị muỗi đốt cho trẻ như sau:


*Dùng nước cốt chanh, giấm táo, mật ong*
Thực hiện rất đơn giản: mẹ dùng tăm bông chấm nhẹ 1 trong 3 nguyên liệu trên lên da bé ở vết muỗi đốt nhẹ nhàng, sẽ giúp giảm ngứa nhanh chóng cho con và da bé cũng không sưng tấy hay khó chịu nữa.


*Dùng tỏi:*
Mẹ giã nát tỏi và lấy tăm bông chấm nước cốt tỏi lên da bé. Hoặc mẹ cũng có thể cắt đôi tép tỏi và đắp lên vùng da bé bị muỗi đốt trong vài phút, sau đó rửa sạch sẽ giúp bé dễ chịu hơn.


*Dùng soda*
Mẹ trộn đều khoảng 1 muỗng canh baking soda cùng lượng nước vừa đủ để được hỗn hợp sền sệt. Sau đó mẹ dùng hỗn hợp này thoa lên da cho con, để yên khoảng 10 phút rồi rửa sạch lại là được.


*Dùng nha đam*



Nha đam kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm tốt​
Mẹ dùng lá nha đam đem rửa sạch, sau đó gọt bỏ phần vỏ xanh bên ngoài, nhẹ nhàng thoa gel nha đam lên da bé khoảng 5-10 phút rồi rửa sạch da cho con.

*5. Cách chữa vết thâm do muỗi đốt trên da bé*
Trường hợp vết muỗi đốt trên da bé đã hình thành sẹo thâm, cha mẹ có thể sử dụng những nguyên liệu tự nhiên giúp làm mờ sẹo thâm như:


*Dùng nước chanh*
Mẹ pha loãng nước cốt chanh và thoa lên da bé ở vết thâm. Mẹ thực hiện kiên trì trong khoảng thời gian sẽ giúp làm mờ vết thâm cho con.


*Dùng khoai tây*
Mẹ cắt khoai tây thành từng lát mỏng rồi thoa lên da con hoặc mẹ nghiền nát khoai tây, đem trộn cùng chút nước chanh và đắp lên vết thâm, để trong khoảng 15 phút rồi rửa sạch sẽ giúp cải thiện da con hiệu quả.


*Dùng cà chua và đu đủ*
Mẹ dùng 2 nguyên liệu này ép lấy nước và trộn lại với nhau, mẹ thoa cho con ngày 3 lần ở vết thâm. Mỗi lần mẹ để khoảng 10 phút rồi rửa sạch lại da cho con.

Trên đây là những thông tin giải đáp bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước có nguy hiểm không và những cách xử lý nhanh chóng, hiệu quả để cha mẹ tham khảo.
Nguồn: Bé bị muỗi đốt nổi mụn nước có nguy hiểm không? Cách xử lý nhanh chóng - Biohoney Baby


----------

